# found this and its too good not to share



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Watch Smithsonian Channel Black Mamba Kiss Death HDTV XviD AFG watchseries online avi all about the life cycle of mambas... dunno if id wanna walk anywhere near the thing at hatching season though lol


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

guess no one found it as entertaining as me :whistling2:


----------



## reptile rob1967 (Feb 4, 2014)

well worth watching cheers


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

ugh i'm just getting tons of popups :bash:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

yh there a pian in the ass but the documentry is well worth watching not sure i like the idea of a mamba aivary concept


----------

